# Will Tiger Woods win another major?



## kelzzy (Jul 19, 2013)

What do you think? He's got 14 under his belt, and we all know his goal is to beat Jack's 18. But he has to start winning them again. Will he win another, or is he fading away in the majors world?

I did a write up why I think Tiger is going to have a big 2014. Check it here: Bunker Review | All Things Golf: Why Tiger Woods will win a major in 2014

We have to keep in mind: he is Tiger Freaking Woods.

Let me know what you think of the article, and also: do you think he's going to win another major? As well, do you think he's going to beat Jack?

PLEASE NOTE: In the poll, there is the option he will win another major and beat Jack, and another option of him just winning another major. If you select him just winning a major, you are saying he will not beat Jack.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

This coming season, the majors will be played at 3 places Tiger has won before. It's arguable, but the golf commentators seem to feel that is very meaningful in that he can arrive with enough confidence to put aside some of the mental stress.

Time will tell.

As for beating Jack's record, I'm beginning to think he probably won't. Too many good players have come along who aren't intimidated by Tiger. He isn't the player he once was. Age is against him, not that he's old, but he has a lot more people to beat now than he did 10 years ago.


----------



## kelzzy (Jul 19, 2013)

DennisM said:


> This coming season, the majors will be played at 3 places Tiger has won before. It's arguable, but the golf commentators seem to feel that is very meaningful in that he can arrive with enough confidence to put aside some of the mental stress.
> 
> Time will tell.
> 
> As for beating Jack's record, I'm beginning to think he probably won't. Too many good players have come along who aren't intimidated by Tiger. He isn't the player he once was. Age is against him, not that he's old, but he has a lot more people to beat now than he did 10 years ago.


Excellent points. On the poll however I accidentally but he will not beat Jack twice, instead of one he will beat Jack and one he won't. Would you mind fixing that?

About the age factor, that is true, but he's still winning more and more as he ages. If he wasn't winning much, I'd say he couldn't do it. But he's slowly transforming back into the old Tiger.


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

DennisM said:


> This coming season, the majors will be played at 3 places Tiger has won before. It's arguable, but the golf commentators seem to feel that is very meaningful in that he can arrive with enough confidence to put aside some of the mental stress.
> 
> Time will tell.
> 
> As for beating Jack's record, I'm beginning to think he probably won't. Too many good players have come along who aren't intimidated by Tiger. He isn't the player he once was. Age is against him, not that he's old, but he has a lot more people to beat now than he did 10 years ago.


He may not be old, but his body is. I just don't see his swing holding up long enough to get 5 more majors. 

You are right that he no longer scares anyone. Not only is his game not what it once was (although it's still better than 99% of the other players on tour), but his recent and well publicized off course dalliances, his brushes with the rules, have pushed him off his pedestal. He makes mistakes, he gets frustrated - in other words, his humanity is showing through what used to be an impermeable aura.


----------



## kelzzy (Jul 19, 2013)

Fourputt said:


> He may not be old, but his body is. I just don't see his swing holding up long enough to get 5 more majors.
> 
> You are right that he no longer scares anyone. Not only is his game not what it once was (although it's still better than 99% of the other players on tour), but his recent and well publicized off course dalliances, his brushes with the rules, have pushed him off his pedestal. He makes mistakes, he gets frustrated - in other words, his humanity is showing through what used to be an impermeable aura.


Yes, true.. But still he continues to win. I think in the face of adversity he does best. I think he likes it when people doubt him. I also think time is healing the wounds he opened with his wife.

Although Tiger had a back injury, I wouldn't credit it to old age... just overuse. Happened to me when I worked to hard. I don't think age will play a factor in his career... he's a health nut. He's 38, but has the body and mind of a 24-year old (with more wisdom and muscle)

It's a stretch, but I think Tiger will beat Jack.


----------

